# Building my first serious music PC..



## Twice (Feb 13, 2018)

CPU: i7 8700k
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6, Z370, LGA1151
Case: Thermaltake Suppressor F31
RAM: KINGSTON 16GB (2X8GB) 2666MHZ DDR4 HYPERX
Power Supply: FSP Hyper M 600W (already have that)

Is that a good choice?

My main concern is the cpu stock cooler..Will it be enough.. I don't plan to overclock it now.. Maybe in the future but not now..
I use a few kontakt instruments ,few synths and mainly electric guitars and acoustic instruments..


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 13, 2018)

I would suggest to use a dedicated cooler. A bit pricey, but I have been EXTREMELY satisfied with Noctua NH-D15 (with both 12 cm fans mounted). It's so quiet and does the job really well with my CPU overclocked to 4.5 GHz (6700K).


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2018)

Stock Intel Coolers are just enough for stock temps.
Audio CPUs will get hot even if not overclocked.
Wise to use a better cooler.
Plus you might want to get the ultimate single core performance for certain synths.
That’s when a bump of 4-500MHz really helps.


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 13, 2018)

From my own experience I would recommend this case (30$ more)
Its pretty quiet and you'll have the option to add 2 more fans if needed for more airflow

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352051


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 13, 2018)

Fractal Design cases are awesome!

I would also recommend getting one without any side panel window. You're not building a gaming machine so no need for all that bling to see it inside (plus when you have a side panel that is solid aluminum, it will be quieter still).


----------



## Kony (Feb 13, 2018)

I recommend the Fractal Design R5 case and the Noctua NH-U12S (less chunky than the NH-D15)


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2018)

I like my PC to be as loud as humanly possible.
Point my intake on CPU Fan towards these 3 x 22,000 rpm jet engines, which also blow between the DIMMs full of RAM.
The NVMe device has its own Side Blower Fan.
The NVMe still throttles down but is not noticeable unless you dig cool benchmarks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 13, 2018)

Kony said:


> (less chunky than than NH-D15)



Sure. But if it can fit in the case, definitely go with D15. It's a masterpiece!


----------



## aoVI (Feb 13, 2018)

I just finished a build using the i7 8700k and am loving it (moved from an i7 920)

You will need to purchase a cpu cooler, the i7 8700k does not come with one stock--none of the k-types do, afaik.

I used a Cryorig R1 Universal--it's quiet, cool, and was on a flash sale back last Black Friday.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Feb 13, 2018)

I made a 8700 build recently and went with Fractal R5 case (got window version as I was undecided and they went out pretty fast and it was some kind of winter sale or maybe pushing stock for the new R6, anyway, got it for like 40% off) + Thermaltake True Spirit 140. It seemed to be even quieter than Noctua in some benchmarks, but the thing is it's also like 40-50% the price of Noctua. (Note: Kinda bothersome to set up) It's super quiet and seems to be doing a very decent job. Some Arctic paste on the CPU. 20 C idle temp CPU, maybe 23-26 mobo (+3 fractal 140 fans). Even with window case I can't hear anything (actually, even with open case, I'd be hard pressed to hear anything tbh). But, yeah, I guess go with a totally closed case for that extra layer, if you're that concerned. Dunno how it'll be during summer, but for now it's rather good.

RAM + GPU prices on the other hand are total crap right now, so not really a very good period to be building. But I don't think it'll get much better soon (if at all), so, yeah, whatever...

Not sure why you'd pick a "gaming" mobo. Also, I'd pick ASUS over anything else (went with Prime Z370 myself, has some audio shielding stuff, fan curve control, power protection + some temperature stuff). And you probably want a good supply to secure your build better. Personally, I went with a Seasonic Platinum. Also that thing has a 10-year warranty. Makes my mind be at ease I guess. You can build something very tailored to your needs, so make sure to look around.


----------



## Kony (Feb 13, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Sure. But if it can fit in the case, definitely go with D15. It's a masterpiece!


i like the cut of your jib


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 13, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I like my PC to be as loud as humanly possible.


I see we have opposing design philosophies  If a computer is louder than the hiss from my speakers, out of the studio it goes.

I used the stock Intel cooler for a number of years without any issues. I recently upgraded to a small Noctua since the Intel was too loud and it's been great. Barely spins and keeps temps down. I thought I'd need the 2 fans that came with it but 1 has been more than enough (no overclocking). CPU stays at least 60% 24/7 and it's been fine.


----------

